# Suivi conso Orange



## iBookGuy (8 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'aimerais savoir comment puis-je gérer mon forfait 3G pour iPad, depuis l'iPad...
En effet dans les réglages cellulaires il y a bien :
"Applications SIM" -> "mon compte" -> "suivi conso"
mais quand je clic sur ce dernier rien ne se passe, je retourne dans les réglages :mouais:

Comment puis voir ce qui me reste de crédit sachant que j'ai un forfait sans engagement de 200Mo...?


----------



## drfell (8 Mars 2011)

Tu peux pas aller sur le site d'Orange ?


----------



## subsole (8 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Tape *#123#* sur le clavier de ton iPhone et valide.

Edit: ça ne fonctionnera peut être pas, pour les Mo, enfin je ne sais pas , faut tester.
Lorsque je faisais ça, j'étais en illimité sur tout le reste, donc ça ne me donnait uniquement la consommation téléphonique.


----------



## ced68 (9 Mars 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Tape *#123#* sur le clavier de ton iPhone et valide.
> 
> Edit: ça ne fonctionnera peut être pas, pour les Mo, enfin je ne sais pas , faut tester.
> Lorsque je faisais ça, j'étais en illimité sur tout le reste, donc ça ne me donnait uniquement la consommation téléphonique.


Sauf que ça, ça marche pas sur l'iPad :rateau:


----------

